# First oil change?



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I thought all dexos 1 oil spec(the requirement for your cruze) were synthetic.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Really? Secondly, do you think I should go to the dealer or a firestone? Does it really make a big difference? Doesn't the dealer normally charge more for things?


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

spacedout said:


> I thought all dexos 1 oil spec(the requirement for your cruze) were synthetic.


Dexos 1 is ashless. It's not completely synthetic, but a mix.


----------



## eel1982 (May 26, 2011)

That's weird...My dealer advised me not to use anything but Dexos, and if I were to get it done anywhere else, or do it myself, to use Dexos and nothing else.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

My local mechanic also confirmed the Dexos is semi synthetic and I should stick with that. I however would like to go fully if possible. Is that a bad thing to switch and go full synthetic?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

If you don't use Dexos 1 approved oil and you have a major issue, the power train is not warrantied. If you go to Firestone or somewhere else, they're going to use regular oil


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Do a search on Dexos here on the forum, it's just a label for oils that meet a specific grade and meet certain standards. You can get Dexos certified oil fully synthetic or as a blend, when you bought your Cruze it came with a blend.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> If you don't use Dexos 1 approved oil and you have a major issue, the power train is not warrantied.


This is what I was told too. The dealer near me has specials every now and then -- oil change and a car wash for $25. Didn't think that was too bad of a deal.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Eightbelow said:


> Do a search on Dexos here on the forum, it's just a label for oils that meet a specific grade and meet certain standards. You can get Dexos certified oil fully synthetic or as a blend, when you bought your Cruze it came with a blend.


So that is probably why I have noticed about a 2 mpg increase since I did my first oil change with QS Ultimate.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> This is what I was told too. The dealer near me has specials every now and then -- oil change and a car wash for $25. Didn't think that was too bad of a deal.


 I am sure that deal does not include Dexos oil.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> My local mechanic also confirmed the Dexos is semi synthetic and I should stick with that. I however would like to go fully if possible. Is that a bad thing to switch and go full synthetic?


You shouldn't have any problems going full synthetic. The reason not to go full synthetic when dealing with a brand new engine is cause the piston rings wont seal properly. After 3K, the rings have sealed and you should be good to go.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

My dealer also confirmed that they will use dexos 1 and if you do go somewhere else they will try and shaft you out of the power train warranty if it ever had issue in the future.

He also said the oil change is $59 from the dealership, wow what a rip...

Not quite sure what to do, to be honest.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like GM is currently doing $10 back on a visa card for oil changes done at the dealership. It's here if anyone would like it.

GM Certified Service Rebates


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> My dealer also confirmed that they will use dexos 1 and if you do go somewhere else they will try and shaft you out of the power train warranty if it ever had issue in the future.
> 
> He also said the oil change is $59 from the dealership, wow what a rip...
> 
> Not quite sure what to do, to be honest.


Hrmmm... do it yourself?


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> My dealer also confirmed that they will use dexos 1 and if you do go somewhere else they will try and shaft you out of the power train warranty if it ever had issue in the future.
> 
> He also said the oil change is $59 from the dealership, wow what a rip...
> 
> Not quite sure what to do, to be honest.


Of course they would use dexos1. It''s not even an option, it is what is required. You could do the oil change yourself, or if you don't want to then bring it somewhere to get it done. You don't have to have your oil changed at the dealer, go to any place you choose but just make sure to tell them it needs dexos approved oil. You can even keep the reciept as proof that it was dexos oil but I don't think that would even be necessary. Your dealers just trying to sucker you into getting it done with them, your powertrain warranty will be valid as long as your engines running on dexos approved oils regardless of who changed the oil.


----------



## Fazzari84 (Jul 27, 2011)

$59 doesnt sound too bad for a synthetic oil change. I always used mobile 1 and you figure 4-5 quarts at $6-8 per quart and a good filter your already at $34-$42 for materials. $26 per 5k miles for piece of mind sounds good too me.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> I am sure that deal does not include Dexos oil.


If the dealership is not going to, by default, use dexos certified oil; then they are in esscence going to void your warranty?? That don't sound right.

It should seem that if they are the only ones servicing the vehicle, it should be impossible for THEM to void THEIR OWN warranty.

But then again, I guess it is our warranty; a less that reputable dealership might want to void the warranty, imo...


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

gman19 said:


> If the dealership is not going to, by default, use dexos certified oil; then they are in esscence going to void your warranty?? That don't sound right.
> 
> It should seem that if they are the only ones servicing the vehicle, it should be impossible for THEM to void THEIR OWN warranty.
> 
> But then again, I guess it is our warranty; a less that reputable dealership might want to void the warranty, imo...


I didn't say they won't use Dexos.....I said they wont use it at THAT price. Below is what the dealers state in their fine print.


"Lube chassis Install new oil filter Check & top off most fluids Add up to 5 quarts motor oil Check & adjust tire pressure Reset Oil Life System
Please present coupon at the time order is written. *Corvettes, synthetics, some models, trucks & diesels extra*. Goo0d only at Advantage Chevrolet. Cannot be combined with any other specials, discounts or deductibles. Expires 08/31/2011"


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> My dealer also confirmed that they will use dexos 1 and if you do go somewhere else they will try and shaft you out of the power train warranty if it ever had issue in the future.
> 
> He also said the oil change is $59 from the dealership, wow what a rip...
> 
> Not quite sure what to do, to be honest.


keep your reciepts, legally they cannot void a warranty for oil if you use a product that meets or exceeds manufacturers specs. For Instance i use Castrol Edge which exceeds every spec of Dex1. They cannot legally make you use their products as they are "recommended" oil. Having said that I would not dump in regular on a high feature turbo engine, but I use synthetic in everything anyway. My advice is go buy an oil bucket and learn to do your own oil. You can normally get some full synthetic (5qts and a filter) for $25-$30 on sale at Auto Zone or Advance, all you need is an oil bucket and then you can take the old oil right back to them and they recycle it. Just my $.02, paying $60 for a synthetic blend oil change is silly.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Fazzari84 said:


> $59 doesnt sound too bad for a synthetic oil change. I always used mobile 1 and you figure 4-5 quarts at $6-8 per quart and a good filter your already at $34-$42 for materials. $26 per 5k miles for piece of mind sounds good too me.


It is Synthetic Blend, not full Synthetic


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> My local mechanic also confirmed the Dexos is semi synthetic and I should stick with that. I however would like to go fully if possible. Is that a bad thing to switch and go full synthetic?


 
The only oil I have seen so far with the Dexos label is Mobil 1 and unless they lie it also says it is (fully synthetic). The dealer told me that the OEM oil was a synthetic blend, the brand I don't know. From what I understand all Synthetic blends are a blend of synthetic oil and recycled dino oil.


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

all 2011 chevy cars require dexos but you can use full synthetic mobile 1 its the same thing and its approved by chevy


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

I had to go empty my oil drain pan today at Advance Auto, so i tooka few minutes and read the labels. Mobil 1 was the only oil on the shelf w/ the dexos label on front, but since i have always used Valvoline, i read the back of their Durablend bottle, which stated that they met the same requirements and was GM Dexos 1 equivilent. Durablend was 5.99 I believe, but is hard to find at times. Even though I hate them, Wal-mart carries the SYNPOWER ,fully synthetic for $24- $25 for a 5 qt container. Just because valvoline doesn't pay GM for the licensing fee, which I wouldn't either, doesn't mean i'm gonna stop using it. N0 Joking, I've done a 1,000 oil changes with it and i've never had an engine issue w/ my or anyone else's vehicle usign it!


----------



## Blk11CruzeRS (Jul 25, 2011)

I work for Firestone auto care, We have the Kendall Full Synthetic 5w-30 and the back of the bottles states Dexos1 compatable. our menu oil change for this is 59.99 and yes the dealer said they do the dexos1 oil change for 36.99... probably less expensive because the dealer uses synthetic blend. as an employee i get the full synthetic oil changes for 34.99


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Had oil changed at dealer, dex1 and got the ten dollar rebate submitted, that brings the total for oil, filter tire rotate and nitro fill to $49. Don't feel like that's too much. After the issues I had with my Cts, I'm having the dealer do everything on the Cruze, can't balk on warranty issues if they do all the work.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

The reason Mobil 1 Says Dexos on the label is because they are in bed with GM, kinda like the Mobil 1 oil caps on some vehicles (Corvettes spring to mind). It i spaid avertising from Mobil to get you to buy their product. Like stated above if you read the backs of the bottles it will tell you if it is an equivalent or not.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

My dealer told me not to bother with the oil change at 3k miles, to wait until the display said I needed it. And that since it's a synthetic blend it can go a little longer then usual. Sounds good to me.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> If you don't use Dexos 1 approved oil and you have a major issue, the power train is not warrantied. If you go to Firestone or somewhere else, they're going to use regular oil


not true. they would have to prove that the oil you used did the damage. they would not only have to prove that to you but to the people who manufactured your oil. 

use a true synthetic and you will be golden. there will no way any dealer would try to blame a full grade IV base stock synthetic damaged your engine. 

dexos is a licensing scheme made to make money. they released the specifications and plenty of full synthetic oils exceed the specifications. they just didn't want to fork over the licensing scheme money for a stamp.


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

GM dexos Licensed Products


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Farmer Fran said:


> GM dexos Licensed Products



GM scam Products made to make the customer pay an extra fee for a stamp.


I wouldn't doubt Glen Whiteacre got the idea from Bill Gates who happen to be best buddies. Microsoft pulls the same crap in the software world. They don't go with the industry and try to force their standards on the industry so they can make billions.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> not true. they would have to prove that the oil you used did the damage. they would not only have to prove that to you but to the people who manufactured your oil.
> 
> use a true synthetic and you will be golden. there will no way any dealer would try to blame a full grade IV base stock synthetic damaged your engine.
> 
> dexos is a licensing scheme made to make money. they released the specifications and plenty of full synthetic oils exceed the specifications. they just didn't want to fork over the licensing scheme money for a stamp.


Your faith in the system is laudable. 

However, it does happen that they will try to deny claims. 

Even TOYOTA has pulled this...


----------



## dao0815 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a question. I followed the car's "instructions" on when to do the first oil change. I had 9000+ miles and it looks like I'm on track for about the same. Is this really safe or do i need to be changing it earlier than it says?


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Has anyone out there had their oil tested to see if it was still good?


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> Has anyone out there had their oil tested to see if it was still good?



I agree. Having an oil analysis that also includes a TBN test on the old oil from each oil change is the only way you are going to have a good idea of what your oil life is and what possible wear you may be having with your engine.

I can't say for sure but my dad has an oil analysis on each oil change (he does it at different mileage intervals so he can compare the results) and I believe he told me once that he can go 7000 mile easy on an oil change.
*Note - he has a duramax and I think he uses Rotella T

I just got my car less than a month ago so I have not had one done yet.

Here is a good link about this:
Engine Oil Analysis - Bob is the Oil Guy


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The Cruze and all 2011 GM cars require the dexos specification which is actually a synthetic blend oil. There is a big write up about dexos oil at: 
GM's New Engine Oil: Use It Or Else!. While the oil costs more, it is a superior oil and helps with the fuel economy. I found dexos oil at Walmart along with the oil filter(Fram 10246) for 25.50(for 5 quarts of the dexos) and @$6 for the filter. The filters are still pretty scarce but Napa also carries it in their brand filter. Advance and Auto zone do not carry it yet. The oil is up to you but I have been happy with 4.76 quarts of dexos.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I don't care what the OLM(oil life monitor) says. If the oil is dirty, it should be changed. Just my opinion. The OLM does not account for dirt in the oil just the lubrication quality.


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

I like to get the factory oil out early because of break-in metals so I would change it at 3K. After that I'd go by the OLM. I would use a dexos 1 oil or a name brand full synthetic especially with the turbo model (turbos can be hard on oil).
Mobil 1, QSUD, and Pennz Platinum are all dexos 1 approved. Castrol Syntec, Valvoline Synpower and others claim to meet or exceed the dexos 1 spec. but do not pay GM the royalty which would make them 'approved'.
I think you'd be fine using any of them but only the first 3 are 'approved'.

PS: The factory fill dexos oil is semi-synthetic made by Exxon-Mobil.


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

Well I changed out my factory fill today at 1601 miles. 
I have the car since 1/31/11 so it had over 6 months on it even though the miles were low. As I stated in my last post, I like to change the FF early due to break-in metals etc...
Looking at the filter and oil makes me feel that I could have gone longer since there were no visible metal in the filter or oil.
I used Mobil 1 and the car seems to rev a little freer. 
I'm hoping my MPGs go up a bit because the Cruze is a really nice, well built car and I like it a lot. If I could average 30 mpg like my Corolla I'd be estatic....

PS: I followed the instructions posted on this site for the oil change and it was very easy to do.


----------

